# datasheet en español??



## maxilo (May 18, 2006)

Necesito una web donde pueda encontrar las hojas de especificaciones eléctricas (datasheet) de algunos sensores de temperatura como  el LM35, AD590, kty81 o similar. Muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 18, 2006)

Será difícil compañero, si he visto datasheets en español pero son muy escasos, más bien busque tutoriales en español donde utilicen esos elementos y generalmente ahí tienen los datsheet en español o fragmentos editados.

Pero no es tan difícil entenderlos en inglés aún si no sabe inglés las palabras técnicas son muy similares en español.

Saludos


----------



## Ehecatl (May 18, 2006)

Casi imposible. Sólo he encontrado un fabricante (no recuerdo cual) que tenía algunas de sus hojas de datos en Español. EL resto en inglés o cuando mas en chino.


----------



## juanfrancosorin (May 20, 2006)

porque no intentas utilisando un soft de traduccion como el power traslator.
aunque tendrias que ver si el pdf esta protegido o no.


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Jun 11, 2009)

buenas!
 tengo una dudita...
es que tengo un cirduito (un esquematico) con un IC TL072, alli aparece dividido en dos como es normal, pero tiene 10 pines conectados, y busque el datasheet este solo tiene 8 y pues alli en el esquema no aparecen numeradas y segun dice solo es uno no dos integrados y pues la verdad no se como es que va conectado todo,,,, yo se cual es el 7, 1 que son salidas el 2,3,5y6 que son entradas y pues no logro identificar cual es el Vcc ni la tierra porque son lo dos que estan repetidos segun lo que puedo entender yo.... no se que me puedan decir al respecto para ayudarme con eso le agraceria mucho a alguien que me pueda sacar la duda, tal vez pienso yo que puede ser uno de 14 pines pero igual no se como van ubicados o especificados los pines en la figura que tiene los programas.

Agracesco si alguien me colabora con esto....

I Wanna rock!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 12, 2009)

Traduccir los datashet no es dificil, ademas de que puedes traduccir solo la parte que te interesa, coloca en google traductor y ahi te aparece un buen traductor que puedes usar.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 12, 2009)

Siempre vale la pena hacer el esfuerzo para entender un poco de inglés, en lo personal no me fio a los traductores porque solo traducen como si fueran matemáticas cambian una palabra por otra aunque la frase al final no tenga sentido

sobre la duda del tl072, este encapsulado como ya viste, tiene solo dos operacionales, y si tu diagrama te dice que tiene 4, y te mete hasta el pin14, entonces esta hablando del tl074, ahí ya vienen 4 operacionales, checa la hoja de datos, el vcc y tierra ya no van en las esquinas


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Jun 12, 2009)

analfabeta... muchas gracias!

la verdad creo que fui un poco despistado no mire bien el diagrama antes de lanzarme a este foro apregutar... tiene toda la razon solo es IC pero tenia la duda porque en la lista dice que es solo uno y parecen mas. De hecho si es uno no mas lo que pasa es que los pin que dije que estaban repetidos son el mismo, simplemente que estan dos veces dibujados en cada "1/2IC", los dos Vcc(8) y los dos Gnd(4), supongo que eso ya depende el Soft. que se usa, como tiene los graficos para le esquema, y del que lo disena.

lamento haberle hecho una pregunta tan tonta sin haber puesto mas atensión antes, sin embargo me tranquiliza que me haya alguien tan rapido a mi duda, muchas gracias, porque eso significa que luego me pueden sacar mas de estas incognitas.

I Wnat To rock! !,,!,


----------

